# On MWCD website



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

In another matter, members of the Board approved advertising for bids for construction of improvements at the main boat launch ramp at Tappan Lake. The MWCD has received a $400,000 grant from the Cooperative Boating Facility Grant managed by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Watercraft.



The project at the ramp located off Rt. 250 just east of the dam at Tappan will include a new concrete launch ramp with floating docks, expansion of the parking lot to create additional trailer parking spaces as well as car-only parking, a new restroom closer to the ramp and new courtesy docks.



Construction is expected to begin sometime during 2010.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

wish they would add another handicapp dock.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well unless they add 2-4 more launch lanes it will make very little difference...great that they are doing SOMETHING, but ever since the turned this lake into unlimited(went from 120hp to 299hp and now the sky is the limit) it has been a zoo!! used to love to go there but now if i go during summer its to pleasure boat and for a "recneck yacht club" lets just say 6 lanes would be way better than the 2 they have now


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I find it difficult to launch by yourself at Tappan,you launch the boat then have to idle over to the courtesy dock which is usually full of boats or people fishing from the dock who will not move.After you finally tie your boat up you then have to walk back to your truck and go park now that you have held the line up for 5-10 min.
After parking out in no-mans land you walk back to your boat which is being thrased against the dock because the ramp is in the heart of the speed zone and other boats fly past at 50yds and send their wakes that direction.
Not a good set up at all IMHO,any improvements will be a good start I guess.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ChampioNMan said:


> I find it difficult to launch by yourself at Tappan,you launch the boat then have to idle over to the courtesy dock which is usually full of boats or people fishing from the dock who will not move.After you finally tie your boat up you then have to walk back to your truck and go park now that you have held the line up for 5-10 min.
> After parking out in no-mans land you walk back to your boat which is being thrased against the dock because the ramp is in the heart of the speed zone and other boats fly past at 50yds and send their wakes that direction.
> Not a good set up at all IMHO,any improvements will be a good start I guess.


This is exactly the reason I don't fish Tappan I got swamped there 4 years ago while i was fishing a Bass tourny. some D-bag in a big ski boat buzzed us and damn near sunk me completely. It's also the same reason I don't fish Pleasant Hill! People are retarded when it comes to going fast on the water. They lose any sense of respect or courtesy.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

We are very fortunate to have ODNR spending any money at all on ramp improvements as the money is drying up fast for improvements.Let's hope things square around soon for all of us.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

If they want to help us they need to upgrade the marina ramp and put another ramp on the other end near the gas line. That is what I heard they were doing but the shed never keep up on the problems. Look at 799 ramp on Clendening, They should have dredge that so you can launch without your rear bumper under water.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

bttmline said:


> Look at 799 ramp on Clendening, They should have dredge that so you can launch without your rear bumper under water.


That is exactly the point I was trying to raise with the central Ohio crowneys. That is a brand new ramp and barely useable in the summer. State waste at its best!


----------

